

How a protest increased our sales by 500% - virurl
http://blog.virurl.com/2012/11/16/protestguerillamarketing/

======
chiefjay
The crowd was amazing, only in NYC

------
mangool
love the creativity. looks like it paid off

------
tritonal2
liked the picture

